# Aerotank Coils, Turning Into An Expensive Habit



## steve (31/3/14)

Hey Guys, been meaning to ask your experience with aerotank coils. I love my aerotank for its convenience and performance and use it all day at work ( i even use it more than the nautilus as its smaller and suits the mvp better) and the evenings when im not at home or if an rta/rba isn't convenient . On the MVP at around 8-9 watts. The coils have been a problem since the start, at the moment i seem to be getting 3-4 days out of a coil, i am quite a heavy vaper but its just starting to seem ridiculous. I haven't boiled them or anything yet to prolong the life but im starting to think about it seriously. Would love to know others thoughts @Rob Fisher and the rest of the guys that use these tanks on a regular basis. 
Oh and the coils im using are genuine Kangertech ones


----------



## Hein510 (31/3/14)

Just got me one today! CVS said you can put a single coil (PT2,Evod) in there also, maybe the duel coil gets to hot for the wick.


----------



## thekeeperza (31/3/14)

They can be rebuilt apparently. Here is the write up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

steve said:


> On the MVP at around 8-9 watts. The coils have been a problem since the start, at the moment i seem to be getting 3-4 days out of a coil, i am quite a heavy vaper but its just starting to seem ridiculous.



I too use my Aerotank on my MVP but it's my occasional Vape of either VM Strawberry or VM Litchi/Menthol Mix... I have been using it for about a week or so and it's still OK... if I had to guess at the number of puffs on this coil so far I would say only around 1,400 puffs... I'll keep an eye on this coil issue and shout if I find the same...

I just always gravitate to one of my Nautilus's.


----------



## crack2483 (31/3/14)

How do you know when the coils dying? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

crack2483 said:


> How do you know when the coils dying?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



When it blows its last vape  - please ignore

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## steve (31/3/14)

Yes they definitely can , i saw @Gazzacpt do it the other day and i know @Cape vaping supplies also built quite an awesome coil for one of his, but me, im a coil building amateur and get in a frantic panic when building coils with lots of space so am not quite ready for this venture. Must admit @Hein510 havent tried a normal single coil yet. Might be worth a shot !!!


----------



## steve (31/3/14)

crack2483 said:


> How do you know when the coils dying?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Normally you would get a burnt taste, which is mostly the case on the aerotank, but sometimes these coils just seem to pack up and stop working properly before the burnt taste even comes


----------



## steve (31/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I too use my Aerotank on my MVP but it's my occasional Vape of either VM Strawberry or VM Litchi/Menthol Mix... I have been using it for about a week or so and it's still OK... if I had to guess at the number of puffs on this coil so far I would say only around 1,400 puffs... I'll keep an eye on this coil issue and shout if I find the same...
> 
> I just always gravitate to one of my Nautilus's.


Cheers Rob !


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (31/3/14)

Hi @steve Yes mate this is the same for me... I'm only getting a few days out of mine. They seem to be ok and then just can't get much Vape out of them. I'm quite disappointed with it to be honest. When I put a new coil in it's great and love it but not long until it dies. Going to maybe try the single coil route as @Hein510 mentioned and see if that makes a difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (31/3/14)

That's the good thing about the "normal" evod coils. I rebuilt mine yesterday after 4 weeks of heavy usage at work. Btw, I could vape at the job. I was considering either a nautilus or the aero... but if both chow coils it would not be an option. How is the coil usage of the nautilis?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Tom said:


> How is the coil usage of the nautilis?



I have found them really good! If I had to guess I would say I put at least 50-60 ml's through them before I pop them into the Vodka... just need to see how they work after the vodka bath and rinse and dry...


----------



## devdev (31/3/14)

Coil life will be largely influenced by the juice you are using as well. Some juices gunk up coils very quickly.

It may be worth considering some dry burning of the coils, especially if you are using sweet/dessert liquids. I find VM4 and vanilla custard very hard on coils. Problem with dry burning is that the silica deteriorates.


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/3/14)

You could try boiling them in distilled water worked for me with evod/pt coils. I would use one for a week boil rinse and let dry then it was good to go. Worth a try I reckon. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (31/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> You could try boiling them in distilled water worked for me with evod/pt coils. I would use one for a week boil rinse and let dry then it was good to go. Worth a try I reckon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Well' since i rebuild the evod coils nowadays i am not bothered about maintenance. I am not rebuilding to save bucks....its to get coils between 1.3 - 1.5 ohms for a decent vape at work.

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

Wickless dry burning on evod style coils is also not advised for longer periods of time as it does deteriorate the rubber insulator resulting in burnt rubber taste and smell.

Short bursts where the coil briefly lights up is safe but as well will deteriorate the rubber insulator but at a slower rate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## steve (1/4/14)

cheers guys @devdev , i have been vaping more dessert juices as of late , and definitely get the feel that sometimes the coil is "gunked up" rather than burnt out , i will give @Gazzacpt's boiling method a try for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

What has not been mentioned in this thread, @steve, is that some of us rinse the used coil under hot water, then soak it in vodka for some time (at least 24 hours), rinse again and let dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/4/14)

Hi guys

I dont have the Aerotank but I find this most interesting. 

Why would they make a standard setup that only lasts 2 or 3 days?

Do you think there are issues with your Aerotank or coils? Or is this the general consensus on this Aerotank system? @Matthee? Have you vaped the aerotank enough to be able to judge it?

One thing i have noticed with Kanger coils for the mPT2 is that they are not very consistent. Resistances vary and performance varies quite a bit. I have only rebuilt one coil but I think i may start doing it more often.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I dont have the Aerotank but I find this most interesting.
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with rebuilding.

I used to have issue with mPT2 coils as well, then I started rebuilding and well the vape is more consistent and controlled for 2 reasons (imo).. 1) you wrap a coil to your preferred specifications, 2) the materials we use, i.e. the kanthal we use, is a lot better in quality and build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (1/4/14)

steve said:


> Normally you would get a burnt taste, which is mostly the case on the aerotank, but sometimes these coils just seem to pack up and stop working properly before the burnt taste even comes


Did you try to unscrew the coil and just clean the bottom of it with paper towel and the same to the inside of the base ? It happened to me before that moisture or juice get trapped in there and for some reason make the aerotank really temperamental. This may be the reason why seem dead. Give it a try

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## steve (1/4/14)

Hello andro . Yes I do clean under the coils regularly and the bases . I really think they are gunked up and need a good clean or soak. Thanks for the tips guys ill let you know how it goes 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I dont have the Aerotank but I find this most interesting.
> 
> ...


Not an all day device for me. I switch coils when I switch juices, rinse used coil, soak in vodka. Had no problems thus far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (1/4/14)

Okay so i boiled some coils in normal water, no vodka or distilled water in the house, and then took the pole off each coil and inspected them, used the best looking one , cleaned the tank (confession; i boiled the whole thing, all the parts except the glass !! and now know this may have jeopardized the plastic seals ) let it dry off and now everything is vaping beautifully with some vm choc mint. lets hope i didnt do any long term damage to the tank


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

steve said:


> Okay so i boiled some coils in normal water, no vodka or distilled water in the house, and then took the pole off each coil and inspected them, used the best looking one , cleaned the tank (confession; i boiled the whole thing, all the parts except the glass !! and now know this may have jeopardized the plastic seals ) let it dry off and now everything is vaping beautifully with some vm choc mint. lets hope i didnt do any long term damage to the tank



I think you will find that the 100 degrees boiling water won't do much to degrade the silicon seals. They will take a lot more heat than that to run in to problems. Higher heat or UV light would be the real issues for them.

Just watch the choc mint, it hammers coils, but tastes so good on the Aerotank!


----------



## steve (1/4/14)

cheers @devdev , feeling a bit more confident and yes it tastes amazing !


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

It is possible to source spare silicone seals for the protanks. I got some for the Mega protank from Skyblue Vaping.

Have not seen any for aerotank yet, but it is only a matter of time

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

